# Insect Aquarium



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I have been looking into insect based aquariums, stocked with things like diving beetles etc, and I was just curious as to whether anyone on the forums had tried it before.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think you call them terrariums when there isn't water, not that you couldn't use the same glass box.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I found a fishing spider once, probably about 25 years ago now. I kept it in a 10 gallon tank with some (feeder) guppies for a while. I'd do it again if I ever came across another one, but that was the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

naw i meant water insects EMC

lol we call them dock spiders up here (at least thats the fishing spiders we get here) and i see tons of them when i go to my cabin


----------

